# Special operations medical units/CRNA opportunities



## SRNA41 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all!

I was wondering if there was anyone that could shed some light on the different opportunities that there are for joining a special operations medical team. In my research I have come across the Air Force SOST and the Army special operations forward surgical teams/resuscitation teams that provide support. Although there are articles and information on them, it seems to be limited. I was hoping someone with the knowledge/experience could answer some questions for me. Thank you in advance!

Is there anyone that would be able to explain the differences between the teams and what exactly they do in regards to being "special operations"? 

Are there different PT standards and training that is required to attach to any of these teams? More specifically is anything like the combat side of SO training?(SEAL,PJ,Green berets,MARSOC)

How does one apply or join a unit? Assuming that they are already commissioned and on active duty.

I know there is limited information that one may be able to provide, but I appreciate any and all that is given.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2016)

Talk to SOCOM recruiting.

Special Operations Support Command Recruiting: (910) 432-0233


----------



## SRNA41 (Jan 15, 2016)

Will do. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you a CRNA? If so PM me.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 16, 2016)

SRNA41,

I answered your your pm so feel free to contact me at anytime and I will get back to you ASAP.  I will put out some general information in case others are interested in this subject. My background is a CRNA with 11 years in SOST and "other" SOF surgical teams.  The teams are similar but the composition and job requirements are slightly different.  They each have their own entrance requirements and training pipeline.  SOST is AF only, the other unit is multiservice.   Unit members get to do some very cool shit in some very cool places for some amazing people.  In no way shape or form, however, will you be equivalent to a PJ, 18D, assault medic, etc.  People that join these units thinking they will be an operator usually only last one deployment.  You will be appreciated by your customers for humble contribution to the mission, when things go bad, they like knowing you are near by.

My advise for you and any interested SRNA is to bust your butt in school, take all the hard cases.  When you get to your first duty station, take the hardest cases you can, continue to study and become a rock star CRNA.  Volunteer for a conventional deployment as soon as you can and do a good job.  Earn a reputation as a great CRNA and a solid team player.  Once you have accomplished the above look for us and we will find you.

Best of luck


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 16, 2016)

"Earn a reputation as a great (insert whatever job you do) and a solid team player".

Great wisdom.

Forget being super, Tier 1, rock star bullshit.


----------



## SRNA41 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for their input. I appreciate all the advice and info!


----------

